# Preternatural



## Lisa B (Oct 29, 2008)

I have recently sold a few copies of this as a print. I'm very proud of this piece of work and thought i'd share it with you. 

It was originally a pencil sketch (the original of which you can buy if you're intereted ), which I then added to a little in ps. 

It is called Preternatural.


----------

